# SpeedPort W723V als reinen Modem verwenden



## Zeiss (21. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wäre es möglich den W723V als reinen Modem zu verwenden?

Ich habe ein Magenta M Anschluss mit diesem besagten Gerät. Das WLAN von dem Teil ist für'n Eimer und instabil ist das Ding auch noch. Deswegen meine Idee W723V (Typ B) nur als Modem zu verwenden, das Einwählen in's Internet würde dann ein Asus RT-N66U. Würde dann so aussehen:

Steckdose --> W723V --> RT-N66U --> WLAN und Sonstiges.

Ich habe zu dem Thema zwar schon viel gefunden, aber sehr widersprüchlich das Ganze.

Danke Euch.


----------



## Laudian (21. Mai 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Deswegen meine Idee W723V (Typ B) nur als Modem zu verwenden, das Einwählen in's Internet würde dann ein Asus RT-N66U



Der Satz macht so keinen Sinn. Das Gerät, das sich ins Internet "einwählt", ist das Modem. Also entweder der Speedport oder das Asusding.
Als Router kannst du dann dahinterstellen, was immer du möchtest.


----------



## Zeiss (21. Mai 2016)

Der Satz macht durchaus Sinn, die Einwahldaten wären im Asus und Speedport ist nur ein dummer Modem, "Asus wählt sich über Speedport ins Internet ein". Der Asus, bzw. die WAN-Schnittstelle von dem, bekäme die öffentliche IP-Adresse.


----------



## Zeiss (23. Mai 2016)

Hat keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (23. Mai 2016)

Hallo Zeiss,

ich hatte mal vor Jahren einen W722V im Einsatz und war sehr schockiert über die begrenzten Möglichkeiten, die mir das Teil bot. Das fing schon alleine beim Thema "DynDNS" an. Wie du schon selbst sagtest, findet man teils widersprüchliche Angaben oder gar wage Vermutungen. So war es in meinem Fall auch. Am Ende hat mein Speedport leider aufgrund der häufigen (ungewollten) Drosselung der Bandbreite samt drei Neustarts im Monat Platz für eine Fritzbox machen müssen. Zu deinem Thema kann ich also so viel sagen: Hast du nicht auf die schnelle etwas im Internet gefunden, könntest du den Gedanken schnell wieder verwerfen. Eventuell - und das weiß ich beim W723V nicht - ist das schon ein Speedport mit verbauter Fritzbox-Hardware. Vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht lässt sich da was biegen.

Sorry, keine hilfreichen Angaben von mir, aber kleine Hinweise, die dir evtl. langes Suchen ersparen 

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Zeiss (27. Mai 2016)

Ja, das scheint wohl wirklich der Fall zu sein...

Ich glaube, ich werde das ganze Mal anders lösen und zwar mir einen Zyxel Speedlink 5501 holen und ihn anstelle von Speedport verwenden. Da brauche ich dann auch kein Asus-Router, Zyxel ist ein top Gerät und kann alles, was ich will.


----------



## norse (27. Mai 2016)

W723V als Modem? Nein! Vergiss es.
Speedport 723V als reines VDSL Modem nutzen | Telekom hilft Community

Als VDSL Modem könnte ich 120183 - ALLNET ALL-BM100VDSL2 / VDSL2 Bridge Modem mit Vectoring & "ADSL-Backward" empfehlen, läuft Top


----------



## Zeiss (27. Mai 2016)

Du hast schon gelesen, dass da auch ein Telefon mit dran hängt? 

Und es scheint doch zu gehen, man kann den W723V in PPP-PassThrough schalten, damit wird auch die Firewall deaktiviert. Muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren.


----------



## norse (27. Mai 2016)

wer lesen kann .. sry 
Es scheint zu gehen aber in echt hab ich noch kein W723er in der Hand gehabt,bei dem es dann wirklich funktioniert hat! Auf Dauer haben wir uns immer für ein richtiges Modem / anderes Gerät entschieden.


----------



## Zeiss (27. Mai 2016)

Ja, deswegen schaue ich ja auch in Richtung SpeedLink 5501.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Mai 2016)

wenn nur ein modem benötigt wird, kann ich dir eventuel auch mal nen blick auf den speedport 300hs nahelegen 
nutz ich nun seit über einem jahr als modem (50mbit vdsl) für meine ipfire und das gerät gibt es ab 10€+ inkl. Versand bei ebay,  gegen 19 uhr läuft einer aus, auf den bisher niemand geboten hat


----------



## Zeiss (27. Mai 2016)

DA HÄNGT NOCH DAS TELEFON MIT DRAN.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (30. Mai 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> DA HÄNGT NOCH DAS TELEFON MIT DRAN.



von telefon stand da nix  
bei mir zuhause 300hs ->ipfire -> netzwerk inkl. vm server wo nen asterisk voip server läuft und telefon, sogar zeitweise mal mit isdn telefon genutzt


----------



## Dooma (30. Mai 2016)

Blöde Frage, aber was hält dich davon ab entweder:
1. Den T-Com Router einwählen zu lassen und den Asus als Accesspoint dahinter zu klemmen?
2. Den T-Com einfach wegzulassen und den Asus gleich mit dem eigenen Modem einwählen lassen?

Ich verstehe nicht so recht warum du auf eine Pass Through Konfiguration bestehst, das macht doch nur Sinn wenn man auch mit verschiedenen Zugangsdaten einwählen muss. Aber wer muss das schon?!


----------

